# Alexander Aronovich Knaifel (born 28 November 1943)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Russian composer, studied cello with Mstislav Rostropovich, wrote film music, turned 'avant-garde' with extreme length compositions or very extravagant intrumentations, turned religious in the 1990s, which changed his musical language gravely.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

this tango of his just gets me -


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Zhdanov said:


> this tango of his just gets me -


Well, 'liking' is not the right word: I admire the effectiveness of Knaifel's film music, he adds a strong musical dimension to the script.


----------

